

Why attackers can't take down Amazon.com  - rajdevar
http://money.cnn.com/2010/12/09/technology/amazon_wikileaks_attack/

======
InclinedPlane
Suffice it to say that amazon.com receive a _lot_ of traffic from ordinary
customers. In comparison, the traffic from even a group as large as 4chan
wanting to take down the site is, well, less.

